# Stuck in 4x4



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So, the other day, out riding, and we're stuck in 4x4. It doesnt matter what position the switch is in (2 or 4) the dash always says 2x4, but it's always in 4x4. 

So, the symptoms are:

*Dash always says 2x4
*Brute always in 4x4
*Filipping Switch doesnt make a difference to either one, either way.

:thinking: :thinking: :thinking:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

2wd and 4wd are not flashing?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nope. the dash always reads 2x4.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Got power at the switch? and to actuator?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dont have a meter.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Like the other guy said. The signal strength may be too weak due to muddied up connecitons.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Test light?

It will give you the basics.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Jon....mine did this the first week I had it. I clean the connections and its never happened since


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'll have to go back and check the "How to remove the KEBC" thread but I think the switch outputs a negative to the controller when 2WD is selected and has no output at all when 4WD is selected.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice... I'll clean everythign up, prolly some dirt down in there somewhere.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> nice... I'll clean everythign up, prolly some dirt down in there somewhere.


You got it dirty? :disappointed:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

like others have said, check the fuses and the connections at the fuses. all day friday at mud nats, my bike was stuck in 4wd, no matter wat position the switch was and the display read 2wd. then on saturday, it was stuck in 2wd no matter what position the switch was in, and the display said 2wd.

my connection were a lil corroded. then it turned out to be a bad fuse. it appeared fine until i tested it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my guess was fuse/fuse box too.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

which fuse/fuse box is it? I know under the seat but...


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

KMKjr said:


> You got it dirty? :disappointed:


 
Lol, Thought it was a trailer queen:haha:

LMAO, Just Kiddin'....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

shooooot.... ya'll know I aint no poser.... I got pics/vids to back it up :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> shooooot.... ya'll know I aint no poser.... I got pics/vids to back it up :rockn:


 
I know........:agreed:


----------



## superbogger750 (Jan 8, 2009)

Check one of the 10 amp fuses under the seat,mine did the same thing and it was a blown fuse but minw would blow a fuse as soon as i installed one.The only problem that i could find wrong with mine was the speed sensor was dirty.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea the speed sensor. mine was givin me problems when i did the kebc removal the 
switch would not change the 2x4-4x4 indicator and it would not go into 4x4 . i cleaned everything even the switch, but when i un hooked the speed sensor it had water in it when put back together it all worked. i dont know but check speed sensor


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

blown fuse was my culprit....


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ha! another easy one. There's a place in my fuse holder for a spare fuse.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IBBruin said:


> Ha! another easy one. There's a place in my fuse holder for a spare fuse.


yeah mine too. I need to get my dei-grease from RDWD and grease them all.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> yeah mine too. I need to get my dei-grease from RDWD and grease them all.


Just did all mine again the other day


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

don't forget the connectors underneath!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes pull that fuse box up and do the *connectors underneath*!!! its just 1 lil bolt away.


----------



## Ezmoney7408 (Mar 31, 2016)

My 05 750 brute is stuck in 4x4 light flashes 2wd 4wd 2 second intervals can anyone help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ezmoney7408 said:


> My 05 750 brute is stuck in 4x4 light flashes 2wd 4wd 2 second intervals can anyone help


Look at the stickies up top, one of them has exactly what you're looking for, and you'll know it by it's title. :bigok:


----------



## Ezmoney7408 (Mar 31, 2016)

Can't find a solution


----------

